# Bleeding after D&C - How many days??



## withlovemom

Hello ladies,

I needed your help / feedback..

I underwent a d&C on 25th june 2012..i was exact 18weeks along that day..It was a missed m/c which got detected in my 17 weeks scan..

It has been 12 days since my d&c today..but my bleeding has not stopped..It is not very heavy,it is like a AF..the flow is such that i dont even need one full sanitary pad per day..it is that light..( Sorry for TMI )

is it normal?? how many days did u bleed after d&c?? please share your experience as i m begining to get worried..

i have my 2week follow up appointment on 9th july 2012..i am goig to ask my doctor about this as well..but i also needed your experiences / feedback..

i m just waiting for this bleeding to stop..then i can hope for my AF to show up..basically waiting for my body to get back to normal so that i can TTC again..


----------



## kristina1291

aw im sooo sorry for ur loss! i didnt have a d&c. but ive been told that a late term loss at about 20 weeks it excatly like when u give birth. 4-6 weeks i heard is normal.. so sorry again!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

so sorry for your loss. after my D&C i bled red moderatly for 2 days, then my flow was brown and it was so little, like you, not even filling one pad a day (although i changed it for sanitary reasons! lol!). i spotted through till day 12....day 13 nothing. i was told my my surgeon that he didnt care if i bled for 2 days or 15 days, as long as over time it became less and less. the pamplet i got said it is normal to bleed for 2 weeks. hope this helps.


----------



## Lynton81

Hi, bled for 14 days and on day 10 I rang the hospital and they said to come in as my bleeding sounded unusual, I would bleed between 12-2pm every day and then nothing! They did all the tests poss, like infection swabs, scan etc and all were clear apart from scan showed a blood clot from the surgery in my womb, they said this was nothing to worry about and gave me antibiotics (Results of swabs take a few days - think they were a precaution) and I stopped a few days later. Period was heavy 2 weeks later, but no more spotting. 

I think that almost anything is normal, as long as you let the docs know they will do any testing they think is a good idea. xxx


----------



## Storked

Bled for two straight weeks after my D&C in May.


----------



## lilesMom

its normal hon as long as its not very heavy r painfull , take care xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dotmira

I've had three D&C's and after each bled for about 10 days. It was never heavy - I used one pantiliner each day, except maybe once or twice used two pantiliners. But mine were after 8 weeks, 7 weeks, and 6 weeks...you were further along so might just take longer? So sorry for your losses.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I bled for 14 days spread out over 20 days... I was only12 weeks along though.

6 weeks after,my d&c I learnt that I was pregnant again x


----------



## withlovemom

thank you everyone for your posts..

i visited my doctor today.. had an ultrasound..there are some blood clots in the uterus..i have been given medication for two days..tomorrow evening i have to go for another check-up..then the doctor will tel me if i have to go for another d&c to remove the blood clots..it will be basically a cleaning curettage..

i m feeling emotionally down all of a sudden..i just want to get over with all this & want my body to get back to normal....


----------



## lilesMom

sorry with love mom, it feels so drawn out and like it will never end doesnt it. it will get better, stay strong babe and look after urself, sending u big hugs xxxx


----------



## Lynton81

Obviously listen to what the hospital say, but I had clots and they weren't worried, they said they will come out in the next period. Hopefully they have, but actually now I am a bit worried if they suggested a d&c for you as maybe they don't come out that easily. Might go to docs if I don't conceive in next few months. All this baby stuff is such a worry!! xx


----------



## withlovemom

Hey Lynton81,

dont get worried..

i met my doctor today...she did another ultrasound..the blood clots actually dissolved because of the medication she gave & they are passing in the form of a brown discharge(sorry tmi).. the bleeding has almost stopped..just little brown liquidy discharge..( sorry tmi again)

so i dont have to go through another d&c..yeppieeeeee..feeling so releived..

finally feeling that my body has started to get back to normal..now i can start waiting for my af to show up..

hope all goes well for everyone as well..


----------

